
Sonic Pi: Compose electronic music with code - liamdanielduffy
https://sonic-pi.net/
======
oceanghost
This is fantastic. Is there anything else like it? I've been wanting to build
sort of, interactive compositions, and have been looking for something along
these lines.

~~~
liamdanielduffy
I’ve never seen anything like it before! Really excited about the
possibilities of this project, especially if it develops into a wider
ecosystem with more tooling for building out complex musical projects.

What are you thinking of when you say interactive compositions?

~~~
oceanghost
I'd like to build a pinball machine where the music is interactive. I have a
number of ideas how to structure the gameplay. No idea if it would be fun to
play. :)

